# Obscure replacement burrs



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm trying to get hold of some burrs for a Mahlkonig W1BN grinder from yesteryear, but having no luck so far.

They are right hand rotation, 52mm, two hole burrs - anyone got any ideas where to get hold of them?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

It seems folks have tried to get these even in Germany but spares are no longer available. Unless you can identify another machine that uses 52mm 2 hole burrs I think you have had it.

You could probably drill and tap the carriers if you find 3 hole, you may coax a set of 54mm burrs in if you can machine the carriers

I can see the aesthetics are quite delightful but I am not convinced by 52mm burrs running 2800 rpm


----------

